# New Forum Member



## Papermaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Just wanted to say hello to the CanAm folks here


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome!!!!! Good looking outtie you have there.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

sick bike man!! and welcome!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome over - I recognize the bike from pics on HL.


----------



## Papermaker (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks to all


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

Love the bike....welcome!


----------

